# Bajaj XCD or TVS Flame



## paid (Jan 7, 2008)

TVS Flame is very eye catching & Sturdy with Disk Brakes.......................................................................

What about the City Fuel Average and comparison to Bajaj XCD.........................I am planning to buy either next week. Which one you suggest


----------



## axxo (Jan 7, 2008)

deserve to be in chit chat section..

TVS flame...hearing of such thing for the first time..anyway hamarah bajaj..go for it


----------



## desiibond (Jan 7, 2008)

yamaha gladiator is one of the most underrated and underadvertised bike in that segment, IMHO.

I didn't hear that many good reviews on xcd. I never tried this bike.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

The XCD looks like pieces of plastic put together to make look like a bike,
Stay away from it.

Regards,
ray


----------



## krazzy (Jan 7, 2008)

The experts at Autocar India rated XCD very highly. They haven't reviewed Flame yet, so it'll be advisable to wait for them to test ride it and give their verdict. If it turns out to be better than XCD then go for it. Otherwise go for XCD which is a fine bike and according to their December '07 issue is well recieved by the people and is selling well.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 7, 2008)

Wait for the Flame. It will win over the 125 cc segment.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 7, 2008)

Flame is soon to be released in Chennai @ Rs 45k Approx ....for non disc brac & 48k for the dsc brk ver

Prices will vary after choice of accessories ....Mileage expected @ 75-80 city roads......

My choice will be to wait b4 purchasing it....Also rumour is dat XCD is to be released in a new version soon....But it is not sturdy..

BTW say if u plan to go on long tours ....say 300kms a day....will u prefer a 125 cc or 150 cc ....This is my personal Question...


----------



## magnet (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry for old topic bump...but since its launched now with  single spark technology what u guys suggest xceed or flame???


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

now what I understands is flame comes with inferior technology compared to XCD 

BTW,someone should post the pics of both bikes?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

But the XCD looks like pieces of plastic stuck together with gum IMO,
The Flame looks way better.
But yeah, Looks arent the only deciding factors.


----------



## azzu (Mar 11, 2008)

i dunno why u bumped but the Flame is actually a flame. i dunno much about it but the design is simply awesome as Apache .
But dont go for it simply looks CRAP if u ever seen it from back it just looks like a loona


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

flame reviews:
*autoindia.com/AutoReviews/EditorsAutoReview.aspx?ModelId=596

flame tops in speed though =110kms


----------



## manishbannan (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: TVS Flame advise*

HI friends,

I'm planning to buy TVS flame bike next week.

I liked its style and efficiency, but I have no idea actual performence of this bike.

I request you please advise on Flame bike or suggest me best bike in the market.

I have budget for 50k - 55k and looking for at least 60 kmpl milage.

Pls send your comments too.

Thanks

Manish


----------



## sam9s (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ if you are interested in Flame you would enjoy this thread....

*www.xbhp.com/talkies/motorcycle-ownership-experiences/4841-tvs-flame.html


----------

